

Who wrote this mysterious book satirizing tech startup culture? - state
http://fusion.net/story/146648/who-wrote-this-amazing-mysterious-book-satirizing-tech-startup-culture/

======
thuris
Very amusing. As far as the source, I suspect Madrigal is on the right track
looking at literary people, as it smells non-technical ("shouted commands in
Unix" rather than "shouted Unix commands").

~~~
erroneousfunk
While that might be the case (that the author is non-technical) you could also
argue that the wording "shouting commands [at the dog] ... in Unix" has a
nicer flow to it -- than "shouting Unix commands [at the dog]"

The first starts off as a perfectly normal sentence: "he shouted commands" and
then ends with a funny surprise: "in Unix!" The second doesn't quite have the
same punch. So if you want to favor the writing instead of the tech, even if
you're a technical person, you might word it like the author did.

~~~
robinsloan
Agree; this is just better/funnier prose.

The author is indeed probably "non-technical" but the specificity of the
1999-2000 Web 1.0 references indicates he/she has been steeped in this culture
for a long time. I suppose you could just google "Pixelon" but... nah.

